# Olds Intrigue



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

We're selling the wife's car. It's been a good one we just want to upgrade a bit. $200 off if someone from UWN buys it.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=733005 ... ad=3180012


----------

